# Meet Bex



## terri (Sep 15, 2015)

Our "not so new anymore" kitten, she's a year old now.   I thought I had posted these, but maybe not.


At around 5 months:







This one is just a cell phone snap in a dark room.   Here she is showing her more mischievous side - she grew bored while I was painting my meditation/yoga room, and let me know how seriously she takes it:


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 15, 2015)

Cute as a kitten, enjoying that sunlight. The second one made me laugh, how dare you paint that room??!!! even in a low light cell photo the expression came thru. lol


----------



## pjaye (Sep 15, 2015)

She's freaking adorable. I really love that last one.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 15, 2015)

Pretty baby.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2015)

Ohhh, what a beautiful kitty!


----------



## terri (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks guys!  

Yes, Sharon, she is one of the most expressive kitties I've ever had.   Watches everything, butts into everything, and lets her opinions be known.   I rounded the corner at the end of that day and there she sat - so I had to hurry.   She jumped off a few seconds later.   

Brat.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 15, 2015)

Cats try to trick humans into thinking that they are only a cat.


----------



## limr (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh I love her!! And I love that corner buddha!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 15, 2015)

That cat looks like my neighbor's "Cat from hell as they call it" but younger. I guess the cat is one mean cuss and attacks people. When I go over there, she jumps on my lap and stays, purring away, wanting to be rubbed. Growls and hisses at the wife. The lady said I am the only person besides her that she does that with... strange

Here's my kitty, she is sweet but hates our dog.


----------



## terri (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh, my - cats can be very particular about people, can't they?   Quite often though, the jumping and "attacking" is an invitation to play or start a chase game.   Generally, cats have no reason to be fundamentally mean-natured, though it's easy to misinterpret.    Unless of course, you're a dog.    

Your kitty is gorgeous!


----------



## terri (Sep 15, 2015)

limr said:


> Oh I love her!! And I love that corner buddha!


Lenny, we call him the 200 pound Buddha - he's made from concrete.    Bex watched him being wrestled/walked into position after the paint was dry, which no doubt also helped her decision to climb onto his head.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 15, 2015)

terri said:


> Oh, my - cats can be very particular about people, can't they?   Quite often though, the jumping and "attacking" is an invitation to play or start a chase game.   Generally, cats have no reason to be fundamentally mean-natured, though it's easy to misinterpret.    Unless of course, you're a dog.    [emoji38]
> 
> Your kitty is gorgeous!   [emoji14]umpformylove:


Nope, this cat has serious issues... Not playing. I think there are feral cats by their house. My dog keeps them away.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri (Sep 15, 2015)

Ah, I see.   Of course, feral cats act completely differently and might put nearby domesticated ones on edge.   

Best thing for feral cat communities is to trap as many as possible and get them spayed/neutered at vets who accept discounted payments for this kind of thing - keeps the colony from growing.    A friend and I spent a few months rounding up the feral cats in a colony by the parking deck of the hospital complex we both worked at.   They didn't love us, but it worked and the colony petered out from about a dozen or so down to about 5 after about a year.   No more litters, and we left food and water daily for the adults.


----------



## annamaria (Sep 18, 2015)

The second one is quite amusing and cute.


----------

